# Adjusting Berkline recline amount



## Hogger (Nov 25, 2009)

I purchased a couple sets of Berkline theater seats used. I'm not sure if they are the 13217 or the 13084, they kinda look the same in the pictures I've seen. The previous owner said he bought them at Costco.
My plan is to put them into our theater room with two rows of three seats with the rear row in a riser. My only problem is, there may not be enough room for the rear seats to fully recline, and keep the front seats within the optimal viewing range.
So I'm wondering if there is a way to adjust how much the rear seats can recline? Can they be adjusted so just the backs recline?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I am not aware of a way this can be done, but Roman with Ultimate may know. Maybe he will chime in and advise.


----------



## bowman721 (Feb 9, 2009)

The reclining mechanism in our chairs is not adjustable. Once you know for certain what style they are, post that info. I'll check to see if they are Wallaway. If so, you can place the back within 3-7" of the wall and still fully recline.

Randy Bowman
Berkline


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

Hogger,

If you purchased the Costco chairs, these are Berkline 13217 recliners, and they are Wallaway (only need 4" behind the chairs for full recline). As Randy said the Berkline reclining mechanism on HT recliners is not adjustable, and you cannot really put a stopper on the actuator to limit reclining.

You only need about 6 foot deep riser, though, in order for the chairs not to collide with the front row of seating while fully reclined.


----------



## Hogger (Nov 25, 2009)

Alright. Maybe it won't be an issue. My room is about 18' deep, and my projector suggests not sitting any closer than 10'. So I suppose I could put the front seats at about 11'-12' and the rear seats will go against(4" away from) the back wall.
You see any problems with this?


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

It will depend on the screen size, and not only what you projector suggests. To give you an idea - with the 110 diag. screen it would be recommended to seat at least 12' away, and then you can leave 6' for the riser. If your screen is smaller, I would suggest building a deeper riser, so you could move the chairs away from the back wall for better surround sound effect.


----------

